# mahi,salmon,shrimp,scallops,wings,BEER,JD



## miamirick (Jan 1, 2010)

looking forward to today, three good games back to back to back
woke up at 7 this morning and got to work   heres all the stuff ready for preppin


----------



## fire it up (Jan 1, 2010)

*mahi,salmon,shrimp,scallops,wings,BEER,JD* 
Like the name of the thread but I'm loving the look of that spread of goodness you are going to be smoking.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jan 1, 2010)

Hmm ... you're about a 4 hr. drive south ... I may be in time for the middle game? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice looking spread ya got there, can't wait to see the stuff as it's done!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 1, 2010)

It doesn't seem like your gonna be watching the football games with that smoke goin on. I really like your menu and how about I come over and watch the game for you and i'll even keep you up on the scores. Then I'll tell you how good the smoke tasted too. We love the seafood here too.


----------



## miamirick (Jan 1, 2010)

come on down guys, got plenty to go around,

sumo four hours,  st. augustine?


----------



## navyjeremy (Jan 1, 2010)

Man the spread looks good but How is any self respecting Gator fan going to own the georgia mascot....

All kidding aside I used to own two of them my self but my little girl was born 2 years ago and our male did not want to play nice.  Our female was great with her but did not want to split them up.  When we get back to the states we plan on getting another one.

Sorry about the ThreadJack

Our Male...Bolivar


Our Female Gemini after her litter of 10


----------



## alx (Jan 1, 2010)

Man that is gonna be good.....


----------



## miamirick (Jan 1, 2010)

hey Navy your right, that was a big argument when selecting our new dog but my boss and daughter won that fight,  good loking dogs of yours


----------



## miamirick (Jan 1, 2010)

allright heres some progress photos
shrimp wrapped in bacon
scallops wrapped in bacon
hotdogs wrapped in bacon
bacon wrapped in bacon
mahi mahi with lemon pepper, old bay and jalapeno spice 
salmon with brown sugar, minced onion, cayenne and pepper
wings with a little rub,  per Chain Saw request!


----------



## shea561 (Jan 1, 2010)

subscribed
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





looking good man.


----------



## miamirick (Jan 2, 2010)

gators about to start the food is about ready more pics on the way


----------



## miamirick (Jan 2, 2010)

well gators kicked some butt but gotta be worried about the future, coach, no coach? defense gone, tebow gone charlie strong gone 

looking forward to next year!!!


----------

